

A Hacker's Introduction to Partial Evaluation - sedachv
http://web.archive.org/web/20050218210258/http://www.lisp-p.org/htdocs/peval/peval.cgi

======
mahmud
Cool article.

Please read with a repl in hand, not passively.

